# Northern Michigan Morels



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Went picking last night with my Dad and and little brother on our property. We ended up getting 9 lbs of Blacks with a couple whites mixed in. I will get a picture when I get home tonight from work and post it on here. This next week should be good with the rain yesterday. No dry shrooms but there were a bunch of small ones. Will be back up this weekend and next week.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What area....how far up?


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

We were picking on our property in Alcona County in the NLP. Will be up there again this weekend. Here is a pic below. Date is wrong on my camera since I forgot to reset it. The bottle in the pic is a 24 ounce bottle.








[/IMG]


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice haul! I managed at least 5 pounds of whites and only 19 darks in the NLP yesterday. My folks and aunt & uncle got a few pounds between them as well. But you got a good pile of darks there for this season, I would like to see that spot!


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

The whites should be coming up in our area within a week or two, i hope. We usually do good for whites also. We found 5 whites total when picking these. With the ain and the warm weather more morels will be popping up. Good luck picking.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice haul :coolgleam


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Found 100 or so in Oscoda county on thursday that wern't there on Wednesday am. Wednesdays rain and warm weather really turned them on. Had to come home today so picked them even though they were small. Man they're good on a big fat deerburger.


----------



## Big Redhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm in the central lower peninsula. The blacks are done in my neighborhood and the whites are peaking now. Not the best season I've seen - about average. We'll be in NE lower tomorrow with friends.
_


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

My husband wants to get some. Where is a good area up in Alpena, Alcona area that we could start looking?


----------



## Big Redhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Just go into any mature deciduous forest and start looking. There's a lot of land up there. Go out and get-'em. Better go now though. They won't last much longer.
_


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

good picken....just different we seem to get whites first ...but my spots are right on the shoreline it makes things happen differently some times its all at once


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Will be going again tomorrow or Wednesday after work. I will report back after with some pics hopefully.


----------

